# The Christian Life and Character of the Civil Institutions of the United States



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone read this volume. American Vision claim it is the ACLU's worst nightmare. Although as a Covenanter I do not buy into the whole Christian America thing, I do try to recognise what is good in America's heritage. Would this be worth ordering?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

I notice that America Vision sell this as part of a pack along with a number of other anti-secular books; would this be worth investing in?:

ACLU Attack Pack (3 Books, 8 Audio CDs, 1 Debate DVD) + FREE REPORT!


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like a good investment to me, especially at $ 70.00. Anything by Herb Titus is going to be worth having. I'm unfamiliar with the first one, but it's available for free on Google books. Still, though, if it's something worth reading, it's probably worth owning as I prefer reading actual books.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 11, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> Looks like a good investment to me, especially at $ 70.00. Anything by Herb Titus is going to be worth having. I'm unfamiliar with the first one, but it's available for free on Google books. Still, though, if it's something worth reading, it's probably worth owning as I prefer reading actual books.



The first one seems to be a very comprehensive book; I wonder if any other PB members have read it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Don't know much about the authors.


----------

